# Ford 800 Front End Removal



## dsolsbery (Aug 23, 2012)

If memory serves me right, there is a post that says someone posted a good tutorial about how to remove a front end loader from a Ford tractor. Does anyone recall that?


----------



## Big_T (Dec 1, 2011)

I have no knowledge of the tutorial you refer to. Many years ago, I had an older kelley loader on a MF 150. It was not a heavy loader. I just pulled under a cross beam in the barn, or under a tree limb. Then just hooked a come-along to it and removed the pins and hoses. My hoses all had quick-connects. Picked it up with the come-along a bit and backed the tractor out. Very simple.


----------

